
Ask HN: experience enforcing the YC Open-Source Sales Agreement? - curo
YC generously offered their YC Open Source Sales contract, which we&#x27;ve used as a base template for all of our client relationships.<p>Recently one of our clients was acquired and their parent company doesn&#x27;t seem to believe they&#x27;ve inherited this contract. I don&#x27;t see provisions in there for kill fees or for arbitration. I&#x27;m curious if anyone has had to enforce this contract and what their experience was?<p>(Ours is an exclusive relationship with a big upfront investment on our part, hence why I feel we&#x27;d have to enforce it.)
======
verdverm
Did you include section 2.1? How modified is your version?

It's hard to say without the exact contract.

Ask a lawyer

~~~
curo
It's only lightly modified, so was curious to get a general sense from the
community before consulting a lawyer. Yes 2.1 is in there (on reverse
engineering?).

~~~
verdverm
The last sentence with "non-transferable", it's highlighted in here
[https://d1l6icgp8w0hse.cloudfront.net/assets/ycdc/YC_Form_Sa...](https://d1l6icgp8w0hse.cloudfront.net/assets/ycdc/YC_Form_SaaS_Agreement-62b123c47d94430336f38bd76e35aa2d09368e246b33162b1eba6079fce0dc30.doc)

is that term in there, maybe another section?

~~~
curo
Ah good point, I thought this would work in our favor. Curious if it works in
theirs. Thank you for pointing it out.

